#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  狼人獸化!!

## Wolfy

貼幾個狼人獸化的動畫 (感謝KAOSA提供寶貴資訊)

這個是好像之前有看過黑白的.
現在彩色出來了. 雖然說還沒完成. 可是不像是還沒完成阿..

http://www.drakkolupen.com/gallery/g...t_Id=848894655

資料來源

http://www.drakkolupen.com/gallery/g...t_Id=310046060

還有很多好狼圖喔

-------------------------------------------------------------

這個很讚. 也是GIF動畫.
狼人變身.感覺還不賴.
只是...尾巴呢(哭)



大尺寸的在此
http://www.sjgames.com/gurps/books/s...imation_lg.gif

資料來源:
http://www.sjgames.com/gurps/books/shapeshifters/

推薦這張桌布
http://www.sjgames.com/gurps/books/s.../wallpaper.jpg

----------


## 翼緋麟

這站不錯 

我推這張http://www.drakkolupen.com/gallery/g...Id=-1497660885

畫這張的真是遠遠凌駕在許多人之上的神啊~~~

----------


## 野狼1991

http://www.drakkolupen.com/gallery/g...Id=-1497660885

這是....哈士奇吧??@@"
這也不錯~收藏起來XD"

----------


## 月狼

喔喔好棒啊X3"還有漫畫

看了就好想變成狼啊~~~XD"

獸化吧~~~

----------


## 野狼1991

> 喔喔好棒啊X3"還有漫畫
> 
> 看了就好想變成狼啊~~~XD"
> 
> 獸化吧~~~


月狼......
你已經是狼了~XD"

----------

